# zpool mirror vs gmirror



## Ghirai (Sep 30, 2009)

Apart from the extra features that ZFS has, is there any speed benefit in using ZFS's mirror instead of gmirror?

Does anyone have a rough idea on how read performance compares between the two?

Thanks.


----------



## cerulean (Oct 1, 2009)

Interesting question. I found a few benchmarks on zpool mirror that show it roughly 50% faster than a non-mirror zfs configuration. I find that gmirror is consistently slower than a non-mirror configuration .. so while hardware will play a factor (particularly the increased hardware requirements for ZFS), I'd venture to say that ZFS is *probably* faster than gmirror in a well configured system. 

If you happen to do some testing, I'd be interested to see your results.


----------

